# عمل شات



## Jesus is the truth (28 يناير 2014)

سلام ونعمة ، أقترح عمل دردشة بإسم المنتدى ويُقيم عليها مشرفين لهم خبرة في هذا المجال لكي يشرفوا على المحادثات ، وعمل فقرات بهذا الشات فقرات يومية ومسابقات يومية .


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2014)

الشات موجود في المنتدى ويتم تفعيله بالمناسبات والأعياد أحياناً.. وصراحة الإقبال عليه ليس بالشئ الكبير..


----------

